# Third world engineering.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Especially for @BondandBigM and @Alpha550t






Looks like this is his speciality.

A friend had a final drive bev€l gear for a veteran car manufactured in Pakistan, when no one here was interested, and it has served its purpose perfectly.


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

WRENCH said:


> Especially for @BondandBigM and @Alpha550t
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We have a couple gear cutters near us that will do anything as long as they have the sample.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Alpha550t said:


> We have a couple gear cutters near us that will do anything as long as they have the sample.


 Will they repair/manufacture to sample ?


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

WRENCH said:


> Will they repair/manufacture to sample ?


 Of course. We use them for gears that fail in our machines (old lathes, horizontal borers etc ). D. E. Ward they're called, near Newcastle. They did a triplex chain sprocket for one of our customers just before Christmas. I turned the blank (about 500mm dia) and they cut the teeth.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Alpha550t said:


> Of course. We use them for gears that fail in our machines (old lathes, horizontal borers etc ). D. E. Ward they're called, near Newcastle. They did a triplex chain sprocket for one of our customers just before Christmas. I turned the blank (about 500mm dia) and they cut the teeth.


 Thank you, appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

That fella was a great all rounder!, I feel that if everyone in the world stopped smoking, He alone could keep the tobacco industry going! :mad0218:

John :thumbsup:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

WRENCH said:


> Especially for @BondandBigM and @Alpha550t
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Absolute pleasure to watch :thumbsup:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

My dear @WRENCH, thanks so much for putting that video on the Forum.Indeed, I am just taking a break to write this before going back to the video to watch the remaining half. I love the dexterity and combination of manual skill and machinery, and that lathe is something else. I want one in my garage, just to gawp at. :laugh:


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

Always said:


> My dear @WRENCH, thanks so much for putting that video on the Forum.Indeed, I am just taking a break to write this before going back to the video to watch the remaining half. I love the dexterity and combination of manual skill and machinery, and that lathe is something else. I want one in my garage, just to gawp at. :laugh:


 It's getting harder and harder to get decent centre lathe turners, we've had a few over the years that say they can do it but get found out pretty quick!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Always said:


> My dear @WRENCH, thanks so much for putting that video on the Forum.Indeed, I am just taking a break to write this before going back to the video to watch the remaining half. I love the dexterity and combination of manual skill and machinery, and that lathe is something else. I want one in my garage, just to gawp at. :laugh:


 Possibly but watching that makes me cringe, he is lucky his hands and forearms are still attached to his elbows

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:



Alpha550t said:


> It's getting harder and harder to get decent centre lathe turners, we've had a few over the years that say they can do it but get found out pretty quick!


 I can make square things out of not square things as well










I can start on Monday

:biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Possibly but watching that makes me cringe, he is lucky his hands and forearms are still attached to his elbows
> 
> :laughing2dw:


 Here's a novel way of firing up a stationary engine.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> Here's a novel way of firing up a stationary engine.


 Bare Feet, Flip Flops and flipping a big heavy lump of stone over.

:wacko:

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

Out in the Middle East on the periphery of the bigger industrial estates there were loads of these small places that would, one way or another, fix anything. I hate to think what the death in service rate was among the immigrant population.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Bare Feet, Flip Flops and flipping a big heavy lump of stone over.
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> ...


 I used to buy scrap industrial engines that were beyond economical repair and take them by the truck load to Cambridge and sell them for export, mainly to Pakistan. The guys were all very decent. It didn't seem to matter how bad they were, they'd fix them. Fuel pumps and injectors too.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Fascinating video, thanks.


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

This thread reminds me of the vehicles in India that have a ladder frame chassis and the engine is a based off single cylinder water pump. I think they are called Jugaad (roughly translated kindly as "an economical fix"). IIRC These came about when the government gave grants to buy the pumps and also cut tax on vehicles for farm work but some inventive person decided it was a good way to get around the rules, now they are everywhere. I think some of the earlier ones has Land Rover or Jeep chassis which were in surplus at the time.

https://drivetribe.com/p/jugaad-2021-3-lakh-real-life-review-Ixq1XlcqT9KwNeh_LXRhZA?iid=LNARPVAFQqCUywaRLG-qCg

https://www.team-bhp.com/forum/commercial-vehicles/117066-jugaad.html

"Necessity is the mother of invention" - Plato


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Ugg10 said:


> This thread reminds me of the vehicles in India that have a ladder frame chassis and the engine is a based off single cylinder water pump. I think they are called Jugaad (roughly translated kindly as "an economical fix"). IIRC These came about when the government gave grants to buy the pumps and also cut tax on vehicles for farm work but some inventive person decided it was a good way to get around the rules, now they are everywhere. I think some of the earlier ones has Land Rover or Jeep chassis which were in surplus at the time.
> 
> https://drivetribe.com/p/jugaad-2021-3-lakh-real-life-review-Ixq1XlcqT9KwNeh_LXRhZA?iid=LNARPVAFQqCUywaRLG-qCg
> 
> ...


 Its not that long ago these things were built and used in the UK.



















Usually powered by either Lister/Petter single cylinder diesels or a multitude of different brand petrol power units. They were fully road legal for "agricultural use", dangerously slow, had no suspension whatsoever, but were extremely robust, reliable and very simple and easy to repair. To a great extent they have been replaced by this sort of thing.










Which by comparison are overly complex, and expensive to buy and maintain.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Here's another from these shores. (Leeds)






Where the guy cranks the engine over at the beginning does two things, primes the engine with fuel, but also makes you aware of the fact as to whether or not the tractor is in gear, which given the starting method, could be disastrous. I've done this many times, some of these old tractors were still being used in the 1980's.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

WRENCH said:


> Here's another from these shores. (Leeds)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Loved that, most excellent!


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

WRENCH said:


> Here's another from these shores. (Leeds)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Didn't some of the early Spitfire Merlin engines start that way with a shot gun cartridge, or is my memory playing tricks?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Ugg10 said:


> Didn't some of the early Spitfire Merlin engines start that way with a shot gun cartridge, or is my memory playing tricks?


 Yes.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coffman_engine_starter


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Back in the day I ended up out in the Gulf on an old gas rig, we were working on the flare stack on a 48 hour shut down.

After the job when it was time to re-light our boat pulled away a fair distance and I assumed there would be some sort of automatic ignition system but no such thing unfortunately two "volunteers" two Indian blokes were packed off over the side in a small inflatable with what looked like an old blunderbuss, some magnesium cartridges and a walkie-talkie and sent forth

:huh:

It took them a few goes to get up the bottle to get close enough. Alright in the middle of the Persian Gulf apparently the normal way of firing the flare stack up, life was cheap so plenty others in reserve if the first pair got toasted.






Not so much in the North Sea, the authorities took a dim view

https://www.energyvoice.com/oilandgas/north-sea/160370/total-confirms-checks-elgin-platform-firearms-licensing-matter/

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Houtman Watches Australia (Sep 13, 2021)

BondandBigM said:


> Back in the day I ended up out in the Gulf on an old gas rig, we were working on the flare stack on a 48 hour shut down.
> 
> After the job when it was time to re-light our boat pulled away a fair distance and I assumed there would be some sort of automatic ignition system but no such thing unfortunately two "volunteers" two Indian blokes were packed off over the side in a small inflatable with what looked like an old blunderbuss, some magnesium cartridges and a walkie-talkie and sent forth
> 
> ...


 And I thought drillers I worked with here were dodgy!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

That chap has some skills & probably a very short life expectancy. Like Always "watching" I'd love his lathe even though I wouldn't really know what to do with it!

Hats off to the fella :notworthy:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Amazing bit of transport ingenuity. I love the drive tensioner stick.

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/yvwwp2941yE?feature=oembed

This one is a bit more complicated.

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/T0zqDaz8eGw?feature=oembed

Wow!

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/vY300kbTENY?feature=oembed


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic, dear @WRENCH. It makes me wonder if we could take a leaf out of these videos and reuse some of our own disused railway lines to experiment with new forms of railway transport.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Where I'm working just now is a family run business, the old boy's moto is anything that makes a shilling.

This week I was trying to repair the casing from an alternator for a truck that a well known forklift sellers fitters had f00ked.

I didn't have a drill long enough but the old tinsmith said I'll sort you something out.

He came back with a Hilti and a drill bit with a length of steel rod welded on the end of it.

:huh:

That'll get you going son.

I'm 63 !!! who knows how old he is.

I'm in tomorrow morning. Pictures to follow.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Because of personal experience with both family and close friends I know what a huge difference to daily life mobility can make, in some cases it comes at a great financial cost where without subsidy many would not manage. Here's a couple of examples of what can be done for next to nothing with scrap.

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/Bkwj_i5KhNA?feature=oembed

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/LcgXiEpIS1s?feature=oembed

The second one works better because the length of the column is greater giving the rider more purchase enabling easy starts from being stationary.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for those interesting videos, dear @WRENCH .

The cost of a brand new electric mobility scooter certainly seems to be excessive, so surely there is a gap in the market for something suitable but far cheaper. I do have certain concerns. though. about the two projects you show, in terms of the vulnerability of the rider, especially if the trikes are being ridden on the road. In fact, I believe that tricycles, like bicycles, are not permitted on the pavement in the UK, and apparently, some local councils impose width restrictions on cycle paths that exclude tricycles.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Always said:


> Thanks for those interesting videos, dear @WRENCH .
> 
> The cost of a brand new electric mobility scooter certainly seems to be excessive, so surely there is a gap in the market for something suitable but far cheaper. I do have certain concerns. though. about the two projects you show, in terms of the vulnerability of the rider, especially if the trikes are being ridden on the road. In fact, I believe that tricycles, like bicycles, are not permitted on the pavement in the UK, and apparently, some local councils impose width restrictions on cycle paths that exclude tricycles.


 Some of what you say is a "1st world problem" The local park where I live has a mobility cycle friendly policy and these type of cycles are used daily throughout the year enabling those who would not normally be able to enjoy the experience, to do so.










Unfortunately, these bikes come at a cost. (£4000) They give the rider the opportunity to travel in an enjoyable and safe environment. The two in the YouTube clips will give others in much less fortunate circumstances and situations to hopefully enjoy getting about independently under their own power as well.

The path in this map is around 10 miles,










and is flat, safe, well maintained and perfect for anyone nervous about going out for the first time on a wholly new experience. The views along it are spectacular, no wonder every one looks happy when they get the chance. :yes: The project and bikes are provided by the local council.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for that, @WRENCH. We also have certain cycle/pedestrian pathways that are pleasant to use and would be suitable for tricycles like the ones you show, and I also mentioned the need for suitable vehicles for disabled riders that are inexpensive. I must just defend myself when it comes to my concern about the vulnerability of the riders when using the two tricycles you feature and say that this is not merely a "1st World" problem. Leaving aside "1st World" countries, the city traffic in many parts of the globe is horrendous, and riding one of those hand-powered tricycles on the roads in these cities could be extremely hazardous.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Always said:


> and riding one of those hand-powered tricycles on the roads in these cities could be extremely hazardous.


 It certainly is.

Vietnam.

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/pgIBgNWdShQ?feature=oembed

India.

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/3Hyus6WFNn4?feature=oembed


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Phew! Amazing footage, dear @WRENCH. I think electric power is perhaps slightly better than the halting manoeuvres of the hand-powered variety. :biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Always said:


> Phew! Amazing footage, dear @WRENCH. I think electric power is perhaps slightly better than the halting manoeuvres of the hand-powered variety. :biggrin:


 Last evening I poured over a few of these clips with a friend who is involved with disabilities/cycling, and we both, quickly came to the same conclusion. These third world machines would not meet UK health and safety guidelines, which I totally agree with. The brakes, and their operation being the one aspect getting the most critical comment.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Always said:


> Phew! Amazing footage, dear @WRENCH. I think electric power is perhaps slightly better than the halting manoeuvres of the hand-powered variety. :biggrin:


 Further YouTube research uncovers that these things were first made in France for disabled WW1 veterans by G. Poirier, and much more refined in every way than the current 21st century models sold in Vietnam. The original has suspension, drum brakes on each rear wheel, a differential in the drive mechanism, and a hand brake.




























The later motorized model looks like something that would be more likely to cause further serious injuries.

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/QlGxvfyfLKo?feature=oembed


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

How interesting, dear @WRENCH, and shows that there really is nothing new under the sun. :biggrin:

I wonder how succesful they were, commercially, perhaps a "one day wonder" waning as the amount of traffic started to increase dramatically in the post-war world.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Always said:


> How interesting, dear @WRENCH, and shows that there really is nothing new under the sun. :biggrin:
> 
> I wonder how succesful they were, commercially, perhaps a "one day wonder" waning as the amount of traffic started to increase dramatically in the post-war world.


 Forgotten in Britain perhaps.

From post WW2.

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/zUIHfSD8yZg?feature=oembed

I remember seeing one of these in the early 1960's. A far cry from the quality and availability of today's adapted mobility transport.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Optimum 22 revolutions per minute on the drum ladies and gentlemen.

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/0KC9psUlxGo?feature=oembed

I wonder what the calorific daily intake would be to crank that all day ?

Used to be the Lister LT1 in my time.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Need a wheel ?


----------

